# moving to canada



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi my husband and I have 5 children age ranges from 2 years to 16 years and living in Ireland were thinking very strongly of moving to Canada.Hopefully within 2 years. And i was wondering if anyone who has moved from Ireland to Canada would be able to help me. I know the schools and colleges are very good but not sure how much they cost. and is the cost of living there reasonable. My husbands trade is a mechanic. And it is all based on whether he can get a good job there too. If anyone can tell me where is the best place to live in Canada. Still not sure which place to go Vancouver or Alberta or what. so if anyone can help that would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

shinny said:


> Hi my husband and I have 5 children age ranges from 2 years to 16 years and living in Ireland were thinking very strongly of moving to Canada.Hopefully within 2 years. And i was wondering if anyone who has moved from Ireland to Canada would be able to help me. I know the schools and colleges are very good but not sure how much they cost. and is the cost of living there reasonable. My husbands trade is a mechanic. And it is all based on whether he can get a good job there too. If anyone can tell me where is the best place to live in Canada. Still not sure which place to go Vancouver or Alberta or what. so if anyone can help that would be great.
> 
> Thanks


The climate in Vancouver would be closer to that found in Ireland, wheras Alberta's climate is drier and, in winter, colder but sunnier. Vancouver is more spread out than either Calgary or Edmonton (the largest cities in Alberta). For a family with young (and not-so-young) children, Calgary would be preferable to Edmonton - it's also a lot closer to the mountains for skiing/hiking. 

Schools in the public sector are free. University tuition fees are more affordable for a resident than for an international student.

Heavy-Duty Equipment Mechanics (NOC# 7312) - High Demand Jobs could apply for permanent residence as a federal skilled worker as one route to consider (no offer of employment required before entry). For a regular (car) mechanic, pre-arranged employment would be needed and the most likely route of entry would be a temporary work visa.


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

*Its a no brainer*



shinny said:


> Hi my husband and I have 5 children age ranges from 2 years to 16 years and living in Ireland were thinking very strongly of moving to Canada.Hopefully within 2 years. And i was wondering if anyone who has moved from Ireland to Canada would be able to help me. I know the schools and colleges are very good but not sure how much they cost. and is the cost of living there reasonable. My husbands trade is a mechanic. And it is all based on whether he can get a good job there too. If anyone can tell me where is the best place to live in Canada. Still not sure which place to go Vancouver or Alberta or what. so if anyone can help that would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Southern Vancouver Island is the best place in Canada to live, no harsh winters, hot summers, alot of people have palm trees in their yard, Victoria has then everywhere, even down the middle of the some streets. right now its noon, I am 40 minutes north, its sunny, about 6 celcius, no snow on the ground or even in the forecast. You can go boating, hunting, fishing, hiking, surfing, year round all within an easy drive. I jog daily wearing shorts and a tshirt. If you like skiing Mt Washington is only 3 hours north away and has the deepest snowpack of any ski resort in the world, or you could live in the Courtnay / Comox area and only be a half hour away. but winters and summers are a little colder, but not much, but still nothing like the rest of Canada outside south west BC. You can surf at Long Beach which is 4 hours from Victoria, if you don't like bigger cities then choose the Duncan/Cowichan Valley area, population about 70k, but very spread out, 45 minutes north of Vic. the same weather although can be a bit hotter in summer. Population of Vancouver Island is around 650,000 with half of that being in the Victoria area, and the rest being spread out through various communities north. Lots af car dealers, and always see ads in papers looking for mechanics. All major manufactures plus many independants.


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for your response. Forgot to say my husband is a construction plant fitter i.e. heavy equipment mechanic was wondering are city and guilds exams recognized in Canada.
Thanks again


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

thank you for your reply.


----------



## Eilish1982 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Moving from Ireland to Canada*

Hi 

Myself, husband & 4 year old sone are thinking strongly aout moving to Canada. We are just wondering about the whole process and what you need to do to get there. If anyone can help me with the whole process, I would be much appreciated

Regards

Eilish1982


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

*hi*

Hi if you look up your husbands trade and do an assessment online to see if you can get enough points. that helps a lot. we are hoping we will move to Canada very soon but where is very good pay its not the nicest place to live. good luck if i have anything else on Canada will send it to you. good luck


----------



## Eilish1982 (Feb 4, 2011)

shinny said:


> Hi if you look up your husbands trade and do an assessment online to see if you can get enough points. that helps a lot. we are hoping we will move to Canada very soon but where is very good pay its not the nicest place to live. good luck if i have anything else on Canada will send it to you. good luck


Hi if you could send me through that website where i can check and also are there loads of forms and things to fill, i cannot get a clear answer from websites. it would be really good if yuo could give me more info as this would really help us, thinking of Edmonton

Regards

Eilish1982


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

*hi Eilish1982*

gc.cc - Gc Resources and Information. This website is for sale!
this is the website my husband went on i think it has the questioner on it and what your husbands job is. Yes we thinking of Edmonton too but i think a bit too cold so we are looking for around the east side too but maybe a bit lower. And also if you are thinking of going make sure you go into a job before going as it is hard to get work when your over there.
hope that works out for you


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

*eilish1982*



shinny said:


> gc.cc - Gc Resources and
> 
> sorry not aure if the website went up right but here it is
> www.cic.gc.ca


----------



## missmop (Oct 27, 2009)

Heading South said:


> Southern Vancouver Island is the best place in Canada to live, no harsh winters, hot summers, alot of people have palm trees in their yard, Victoria has then everywhere, even down the middle of the some streets. right now its noon, I am 40 minutes north, its sunny, about 6 celcius, no snow on the ground or even in the forecast. You can go boating, hunting, fishing, hiking, surfing, year round all within an easy drive. I jog daily wearing shorts and a tshirt. If you like skiing Mt Washington is only 3 hours north away and has the deepest snowpack of any ski resort in the world, or you could live in the Courtnay / Comox area and only be a half hour away. but winters and summers are a little colder, but not much, but still nothing like the rest of Canada outside south west BC. You can surf at Long Beach which is 4 hours from Victoria, if you don't like bigger cities then choose the Duncan/Cowichan Valley area, population about 70k, but very spread out, 45 minutes north of Vic. the same weather although can be a bit hotter in summer. Population of Vancouver Island is around 650,000 with half of that being in the Victoria area, and the rest being spread out through various communities north. Lots af car dealers, and always see ads in papers looking for mechanics. All major manufactures plus many independants.


Hi, sorry to jump in here but I was reading your thread. My family and I are moving (hopefully) in July / Aug to Vancouver Island. We have a young family 9 and 12 years. We were thinking of the Sooke area or around there. What, or do you know what the drive would be like in the mornings for my husband to Victoria? Do you know anything about Sooke area? Do you like one area on the Island over another? and why?. Any information you may have would be welcome. Thanks for taking the time to read this.:confused2:


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Not MY 1st choice*



missmop said:


> Hi, sorry to jump in here but I was reading your thread. My family and I are moving (hopefully) in July / Aug to Vancouver Island. We have a young family 9 and 12 years. We were thinking of the Sooke area or around there. What, or do you know what the drive would be like in the mornings for my husband to Victoria? Do you know anything about Sooke area? Do you like one area on the Island over another? and why?. Any information you may have would be welcome. Thanks for taking the time to read this.:confused2:


I also live on southern Vancouver island, in the Cowichan Valley to be exact, about the same travel time to Victoria as sooke is, but a much better road, actually a 4 lane highway. I used to commute to Victoria for 3 years and took me 45 minutes, Driving into Victoria, once you get to the Colwood area in the morning can be brutal, especially if its between 7 and 9 am. Have been to Sooke several times and find it to be too isolated. If you don't want, or can't afford housing in Victoria, I would recommend the Duncan area, it has everything you need without the high house prices of Victoria. Several big name grocery stores, (Safeway, Superstore, WalMart Supercenter, and several others, plus most big name stores like Home Depot, Canadian Tire, Rona, etc etc. Hundreds of people commute to Victoria daily, there are also, car pools and transit buses if you don't want to drive yourself. The Cowichan Valley is known as "The Warmland", as it has one of the highest average temperatures in Canada. We have only had one snowfall this winter, it was about 8 inches, but melted within 2 days. Today it was sunny and 14celcius which is prettty normal for February. But my overal opinion may be biased as I have lived in the area for all my 52 years.


----------

